# Smoked and canned salmon on the Smokin' It#3



## dert (Sep 16, 2013)

Had some extra silvers (Coho) and Pinks from a trip to Alaska in July and a giant King (Chinook) from my brother in Oregon.  Probably 15 pounds or so...




















Here is the recipe (from my dad who's been smoking salmon for 40 years , via my mom):

1 gallon water
2 c pickling salt
1/3 c brown sugar
1/2 of 1/3 c maple syrup
1/2 of 3/4 c lemon juice

Soak 55 minutes.
Rinse off.
Dry overnite (several hours).
Smoke...105 degrees 3-4 hrs.
ENJOY!!!



Loaded up the smoker and dried for a couple hours:







About four hours smoke, first two with the cold smoking plate.







Good smoke, good flavor and MOIST!

All done, chilled overnight, about half ready for canning:















15 PSI for 100 minutes.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 17, 2013)

Looks Great! Jealous! Love your double box fan drying apparatus!


----------



## chef willie (Sep 17, 2013)

Awesome job there Dert....love the jerry rigged pellicle former. Some fine looking fish....Willie


----------



## disco (Sep 17, 2013)

Great Qview, great recipe, great thread. Thanks for posting.








Disco


----------

